# My AR2 is in ( pics)



## UpStroke (Oct 12, 2008)

For a while I was getting buyers remorse for spending the $$$
on a bike. But then I saw it.
There is another problem though. The Dura-Ace compact
crank is back ordered until the end of March. I just found that
out tonight. The LBS hasn't had time to contemplate a solution yet,
so we'll see what they think up by Saturday.


----------



## IanChilders (Dec 24, 2008)

You don't need a compact with a bike that fast, haha. I came from a compact crank on my F75 and I didn't have a problem climbing more than a 15% grade for about a quarter mile yesterday. Like I told you before, that red saddle looks sweet on there. Do you think you can hook me up with some pedals like those?


----------



## UpStroke (Oct 12, 2008)

IanChilders said:


> You don't need a compact with a bike that fast, haha. I came from a compact crank on my F75 and I didn't have a problem climbing more than a 15% grade for about a quarter mile yesterday. Like I told you before, that red saddle looks sweet on there. Do you think you can hook me up with some pedals like those?


You only weight 125 lbs...you just levitate up hills. My goal weight this
year 192, and I am old.
The pedals are the new Bontrangers. They were 400.00, but
they're yours for only 175.00.


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

For some reason I can't see the pics. They aren't even showing up as broken images or anything. They just aren't there. Any ideas?


----------



## UpStroke (Oct 12, 2008)

Try reloading the page.


----------



## UpStroke (Oct 12, 2008)

Here is direct

https://img502.imageshack.us/img502/5086/ar2fno6.jpg

https://img262.imageshack.us/img262/9990/ar26ra2.jpg

https://img262.imageshack.us/img262/9990/ar26ra2.jpg


----------

